# HELP



## tegudude500 (Jan 23, 2012)

My red tegu dropped his tail last night and a good portion of it about 4-5 inchs it was my fault for handling him wrong (i feel horrible) is there anything i can do to help it regenerate? he only has maybe 3 inchs of tail left hes about 9 months old please help


----------



## thamilton219 (Jan 23, 2012)

tegudude500 said:


> My red tegu dropped his tail last night and a good portion of it about 4-5 inchs it was my fault for handling him wrong (i feel horrible) is there anything i can do to help it regenerate? he only has maybe 3 inchs of tail left hes about 9 months old please help



Make sure he eats and drinks alil more has a lot of rest but thing is there really tough lizards but yah do that hell be okay


----------



## james.w (Jan 23, 2012)

Not much you can do.


----------



## got10 (Jan 23, 2012)

james.w said:


> Not much you can do.



I wonder if this is one of the $1000 reds that "Tegudude" was selling?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 23, 2012)

What did you do for it to drop it's tail. Damn.. It'll grow back but look nothing like the way it use to.


----------



## Leo93 (Jan 23, 2012)

Mine lost his in mid december. It has grown about 3 inches since then. I didn't do anything different.[attachment=3906]


----------



## got10 (Jan 23, 2012)

I posted a pic of mine in the high contrast reds thread and there was a pic of my females regened tail . She lost the original tail to a hungry b/w cage mate 'Take a look at the pics


----------



## tegudude500 (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks guys i'm new to tegu's and this site. I didn't think i was handling her that rough. But as i was picking her up about 3 inchs off the ground she jumped and my other hand was still holding her tail and she dropped it right away. I've only had her for about a week and a half and stillcan't get her to eat yet either. I have tried ground turkey pinkys greens shes not interested in anything yet. was super friendly until today :/


----------



## james.w (Jan 23, 2012)

A new reptile should be left alone for about 2 weeks before any attempts in handling are made. This lets them get acclimated to their new surroundings.

Who did you get her from and what were they feeding her?


----------



## got10 (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this a argentine red or a paraguyan red ?


----------



## tegudude500 (Jan 23, 2012)

agrentine red and i got him from a pet shop the guy working there said she was used as a garbage disposal for all the rats his snakes didn't eat. She was also missing a few toes when i got her. but she doesn't seem to want to eat anything


----------



## got10 (Jan 25, 2012)

how large is the lizard?


----------



## tegudude500 (Jan 26, 2012)

she was about 12 inchs he dropped about 4-5 inchs of tail


----------



## Dana C (Jan 27, 2012)

Where do you live? The lattiitude may have some effect as well as moving him out of the store. Most pet stores are brightly lit with florescent lights and I would guess that your home has more subdued lighting outside of his basking spot. I would give him some time offer food and if he doesn't eat, remove the food and try again the next day. He'll eat when he is ready.


----------



## tegudude500 (Jan 28, 2012)

its been 3 weeks not eatting sunday


----------



## Dana C (Jan 28, 2012)

It could be that he wants to hibernate or bruminate. Make sure he has deep substrate so he can burrow. If he has a wide fat storage tail base, three weeks is not a problem. You may also want to put him into the bathtub with 3-4" of nice warm water and just be there with him. If he needs to poop, a nice warm bath works like magic. Make sure his basking area / light is little over 100f degrees and the cool end 70f or so. Also, is your basking light UVA and AVB?


----------



## tegudude500 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dana C said:


> It could be that he wants to hibernate or bruminate. Make sure he has deep substrate so he can burrow. If he has a wide fat storage tail base, three weeks is not a problem. You may also want to put him into the bathtub with 3-4" of nice warm water and just be there with him. If he needs to poop, a nice warm bath works like magic. Make sure his basking area / light is little over 100f degrees and the cool end 70f or so. Also, is your basking light UVA and AVB?



i have the zilla uvb on one side and a zoo med uva basking during the day. To keep tank temps at night i use a zilla 150watt red night bulb. Since they are kept in my garage i have a smaller space heater i leave on which keeps the garage temp about 65. But reggies tank stays 100-110 under the light about about 75 on the cool side he has a hide on both but perfers the hot side. after his tail dropped hes stayed in his hotside hide and did not come out for 3 days. Worried today i uncovered him, He hasn't really moved much just sitting under a few leaves. Should i leave food in his enclosure? Also the pet shop said to go back to live food since thats all hes had? whats everyones thoughts


sorry for the long post just trying to get him and me on the right track!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 30, 2012)

_You can try live insects or something to see if he's just not eating at all for now and possibly prepping to hibernate. Or holding out for something that he's use to. If he's holding out then start mixing the live food with a meat mix and or offering one live pinkie with a f/t. _


----------



## tegudude500 (Feb 20, 2012)

its been almost 2 months now and super nervous i never see my red guy unless i move his hide and then hes out for maybe 5 minutes then right back under it i offer him food when he's out! i know its not good to move them out of there hide but after a weeks on end i just check to make sure hes alive since he never comes out and i check his cage a few times to see if he comes out


----------



## Non Crimen (Feb 20, 2012)

tegudude500 said:


> its been almost 2 months now and super nervous i never see my red guy unless i move his hide and then hes out for maybe 5 minutes then right back under it i offer him food when he's out! i know its not good to move them out of there hide but after a weeks on end i just check to make sure hes alive since he never comes out and i check his cage a few times to see if he comes out



We brought Owen home about 2 months ago now. He's doing just fine. This forum is the best source for information on the web (check out thetegu.com also). We are newbie's as well, and this site has MANY accomplished owners (herber's , herbster's, herbsomethingers, whatever). Don't mean to pick on anyone in particular, but james.w is/has a wealth of information. Hell, they all do. If you follow the forum closely I'm sure you'll become another accomplished Gu owner, just like we're trying to become.


----------

